# Covering a tagless label with a woven or fabric label



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I've seen this topic here or there, but haven't seen any real answers on whether it's OK or not to do so...

The garment of choice I've chosen for polo golf shirts is a Gildan Golf Shirt (forgot the # off hand) which is of course, tagless. Though I am trying to look at other options, right now, this is the shirt I want, and like many of us, the issue of an already tagless label has approached.

Is it OK to cover the already printed Gildan label (not worrying about trying to remove it, I'm told it is almost impossible) with my information, RN #, etc. What information needs to go on this new label? Everything that is already on the tagless label? Probably so in the event that the tag were to be removed.

Is it legal / OK to put "Made in the USA"? I've noticed some brands do this even though their shirts are from other countries.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, you can not add 'made in the USA' unless it's on the original label. 

Everything on the original label, except Gildan and the RN#, should be on your label. Simply add your own company name/logo and your own RN#.


----------



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

Thank you, Splathead!


----------



## DataMike (Dec 20, 2012)

Check out *"Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts"*. The article can be found at business.ftc.gov site. If you change or cover a label with you own new label they say to keep records for 3 yrs.

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------

